# phone controls with aftermarket radio help



## rhconcepts (May 26, 2014)

I just installed a new pioneer 7000NEX and I got the steering wheel controls to work like vol, skip and source but not the talk, end or voice search. Im using a PAC interface and when I try to program them buttons the PAC does nothing. 

I want to know if anyone install a steering wheel control interface for a aftermarket deck and got the phone buttons to work. If so what interface did you use. Thanks


----------

